# Chihiros A series rough guess



## Soilwork (31 Oct 2016)

Can anyone estimate what class of light I would have using a Chihiros A series (60cm) at a height of 50cm?

High, Med or low?

Thanks


----------



## tadabis (31 Oct 2016)

At 50 cm above the water surface I would say low... or you mean water collum height is 50 cm than I think it would be moderate or medium


----------



## tmiravent (31 Oct 2016)

Hi,
here you have teh 120cm model, it's a clue.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-power-of-light.43178/

With 2 fixtures you can grow HC in lower part of the scape... (it's more a question of uniform distribution i believe)
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/crystal-mountain.42683/

cheers


----------



## Soilwork (31 Oct 2016)

tadabis said:


> At 50 cm above the water surface I would say low... or you mean water collum height is 50 cm than I think it would be moderate or medium



The tank is 40cm high so 50cm light to substrate.


----------



## Soilwork (31 Oct 2016)

tmiravent said:


> Hi,
> here you have teh 120cm model, it's a clue.
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-power-of-light.43178/
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have already read both of those threads before.  It does give me a slight clue but the fixtures are not the same.  Are you suggesting I get two or would that be way too much? I'll be running pressurised.

Tank looks great btw.


----------



## tadabis (31 Oct 2016)

Soilwork said:


> The tank is 40cm high so 50cm light to substrate.


I think 2 fixtures would be better... at the beggining you can use just one, later on both. And get a dimmer in case you will need to dim a little bit to get more control of the light.


----------



## alto (31 Oct 2016)

nvmd answered


----------



## tadabis (31 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> 50cm of water? or air? or some combination?





Soilwork said:


> The tank is 40cm high so 50cm light to substrate.


----------



## Soilwork (31 Oct 2016)

alto said:


> 50cm of water? or air? or some combination?



About 38 of water and 12cm of air.  The height of the tank is 40cm and the fixture stands off around 10cm I think.


----------



## alto (31 Oct 2016)

speedy gremlins!

don't worry about that 12 of air, it's minimal effect compared to the water


----------



## Soilwork (31 Oct 2016)

tadabis said:


> I think 2 fixtures would be better... at the beggining you can use just one, later on both. And get a dimmer in case you will need to dim a little bit to get more control of the light.



I though they were already dimmable?  It seems hinterfeld advocate the use of two to grow HC


----------



## alto (31 Oct 2016)

Chihiros A-Series, A601


----------



## tadabis (31 Oct 2016)

Soilwork said:


> I though they were already dimmable?  It seems hinterfeld advocate the use of two to grow HC


Its my mistake about a dimmer, sorry


----------



## tmiravent (31 Oct 2016)

I think the led's used are the same in all lengths. 
Light power is very uniform along the fixture, some decrease in the top's, as expected.
I 'guess' the values will be very similar for different sizes. 
The support will be around 6,5 cm to glass, more 1 or 2 cm to water.
The fixtures a very thin, so if you need good coverage maybe two will be better... But that's a lot of light.
Dimmer's are a weakness point (already in the pack), tend to heat a bit (must be a simple circuit, read here in ukaps an older topic about that).


----------



## rebel (31 Oct 2016)

I have two 60cm (Chihiro knock offs!!) and one original 30cm Chihiro. The 30cm Chihiro runs very cool if you dim one level below maximum. The 60cm units haven't been tested with water yet but I plan to run then at level 4 (total levels are 6) to get even coverage of a 60x45x45.

Didn't @ShawnMac test the Chihiro PAR as well?


----------



## tmiravent (1 Nov 2016)

rebel said:


> I have two 60cm (Chihiro knock offs!!) and one original 30cm Chihiro. The 30cm Chihiro runs very cool if you dim one level below maximum. The 60cm units haven't been tested with water yet but I plan to run then at level 4 (total levels are 6) to get even coverage of a 60x45x45.
> 
> Didn't @ShawnMac test the Chihiro PAR as well?



This topic?
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/45-cm-iwagumi-ish-aquascape.42176/
the support is different, seems higher (aquasky version?)

Doesn't the dimmer heat's?
cheers


----------



## rebel (1 Nov 2016)

tmiravent said:


> This topic?
> 
> 
> Doesn't the dimmer heat's?
> cheers


Not at all. I only run my lights for 8 hours at a time though. 

Dimmer looks like this:


----------



## Soilwork (1 Nov 2016)

Thanks everyone.  The light is for an aquaopti.  I've just ordered one light fixture for now. I'm just going to see how this one does.  If I order another id be in the price realms for a more expensive fixture and if it two turns out to be too much light it would mean more co2.  I've just downsized my aquarium to save space and money but having to use more co2 would be counter productive.  I'll see how I get on.

Thanks again.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Nov 2016)

one light at 50cm to substrate will grow anything you need, including HC which you can see in my journals at a similar distance.  HC will also grow with one unit dimmed, good co2 distribution is more important than really high light.


----------



## Manisha (1 Nov 2016)

Hi, I've one 50cm a series on a fluval spec v - it's very bright but variable using the dimmer & floating plants. Hinterfeld post output in lumens for each model on their website. If you've 'downsized' have you the 55litre 40cm cube? I'd think it would be medium to high light? But if you don't want to use co2, liquid co2 may not be too expensive for a tank this size as an alternative?


----------



## Soilwork (1 Nov 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> one light at 50cm to substrate will grow anything you need, including HC which you can see in my journals at a similar distance.  HC will also grow with one unit dimmed, good co2 distribution is more important than really high light.



Thanks Ian.  That's reassuring to know since I can't really fit anymore redundant fishkeeping hardware in my loft haha.  Could you link your journal or are they easily accessed another way?


----------



## Soilwork (1 Nov 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hi, I've one 50cm a series on a fluval spec v - it's very bright but variable using the dimmer & floating plants. Hinterfeld post output in lumens for each model on their website. If you've 'downsized' have you the 55litre 40cm cube? I'd think it would be medium to high light? But if you don't want to use co2, liquid co2 may not be too expensive for a tank this size as an alternative?



Hi.  I was tempted by the 55 but they didn't have any in for me to look at so I went with the 85.  My previous tank was a 180 bowfront positioned between a wall and a chimney breast.  It was just too difficult to work with.

Can anyone recommend a good filter for this tank? I'm thinking internal and using powerheads to move water.  Failing that I could hook up my fluval 205.  By the time the media, tubing and spray bar is taken in to about id probably be looking at 6 times turnover. 

Anyone want to buy a JBL e1501? To the loft I think.


----------



## Manisha (1 Nov 2016)

Soilwork said:


> Hi.  I was tempted by the 55 but they didn't have any in for me to look at so I went with the 85.  My previous tank was a 180 bowfront positioned between a wall and a chimney breast.  It was just too difficult to work with.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good filter for this tank? I'm thinking internal and using powerheads to move water.  Failing that I could hook up my fluval 205.  By the time the media, tubing and spray bar is taken in to about id probably be looking at 6 times turnover.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a JBL e1501? To the loft I think.



Keep it for the next one ☺ eheim ecco pro 200 @ £80!!! http://www.exoticaquatics.co.uk/eheim-ecco-pro200-2034 ... If you order before Fri? Got one on Sunday!


----------



## Soilwork (2 Nov 2016)

Manisha said:


> Keep it for the next one ☺ eheim ecco pro 200 @ £80!!! http://www.exoticaquatics.co.uk/eheim-ecco-pro200-2034 ... If you order before Fri? Got one on Sunday!



Thanks.  They look perfect.  Will keep them in mind.


----------

